
Ask HN: Toptal, it is worth the effort? Any story? - iot_devs
Hi all,<p>I am wondering if getting into the toptal network is a good choice.<p>What are the pays? It is good interesting work? It is worth to pour effort into the application?<p>Any story to share?
======
gregjor
It’s not clear to me that you understand how Toptal works. They get software
development jobs and place their developers on those projects. They take a
cut, in return for marketing, negotiation, billing, payment, etc. The rates
depend on the developer and the project, as one would expect. Whether the work
is interesting or worth it, to you, isn’t something anyone can answer. You can
say “no” to projects they offer you.

If you have a reputation and network and can hustle your own clients, and do
all of the business-related stuff yourself, then Toptal and similar companies
may not add much value. I work through an agency and find they add
considerable value and get better rates for me.

------
itake
Toptal removes a lot of the work around finding high paying clients, but like
any freelance marketplace, you wont be paid nearly as much as if you found
your own clients.

If you need money in the door or just hate sales / finding clients, then
Toptal solves that needs. But if you can cut out the middle man, all the
better.

